# Did you know...



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2019)

This year, the month of December will have had 5 Saturdays, 5  Sundays and 5 Mondays. This only happens once in every 823 years.  The Chinese  call it “Bag of Money”.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2019)

Actually, five each Sundays, Mondays and Tuesdays. Only four Saturdays. This is indeed very rare.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, RATZ !


 There HAS to be five, 'cause I read it on the Internet !!


----------

